# Black Hip



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

that sucks dude... just some bruises... looks painful but its good that its only a bruise... you should be back up riding in a few days... just ice and heat the area alot haha!!! and take a warm shower lol


----------



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

Lol oh yea def nothing serious I've had worse spills. I wish i could be riding in a few days I live 10 hours from any good boarding.


----------

